# Kombucha



## Hanuman (30 Jul 2022)

I brewed Kombucha several years ago but though I'll just start brewing again and since there is no thread on this topic I will inaugurate it with some picture and a recipe of my own.

4 liter of water + 1 liter starter + scobi
34gr of oolong tea. Can also use black + green tea.
300g sugar

View of the very organized and tidy store room with things that have no business being together in the store room, starting with the Kombucha:





The juice:




Starter kombucha + scobi at the back in bag. Unfortunately we can see it.




Tea I used:




If all goes well PH should reach a solid 2.6/2.8 in a few days considering the temperatures around here.


----------



## AlecF (30 Jul 2022)

Surely add some shrimps?


----------



## Hanuman (30 Jul 2022)

AlecF said:


> Surely add some shrimps?


They would get devoured by the bacteria and yeast 🤣


----------



## Wookii (2 Aug 2022)

I have to admit to never having heard of Kombucha.

So is it basically alcoholic tea?

Is this just so you can legitimately get drunk at breakfast? 😂


----------



## Hanuman (2 Aug 2022)

Wookii said:


> I have to admit to never having heard of Kombucha.
> 
> So is it basically alcoholic tea?
> 
> Is this so you can just so you can legitimately get drunk at breakfast? 😂


Well it's fermented tea, so technically it does contain alcohol but to such degree that you'd need a good 30 liters before starting to feel anything.
One drinks it mostly for its probiotic properties. It also self-carbonates so if one day your Co2 tank goes empty, use kombucha for the tank. 🥳


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Aug 2022)

I’ve bought it in the shops a few times and it’s quite nice, but expensive. I drink Kefir every day and bought some grains to make my own but it was too sour and unlike the shop bought I’ve been drinking it was fizzy (which I didn’t like either) rather than flat.
I may have to look into making Kombucha. Just wondering if the health benefits approach that of Kefir?


----------



## Witcher (3 Aug 2022)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> and bought some grains to make my own but it was too sour


like with many fermentation processes where lactic acid is present, the pH is lowering with time. I've noticed that within 3 days or so (assuming environment temperature is high enough) the acidity of kefir is rather mild (and also the amount of fizziness caused by released co2), but after that time it rises up quite dramatically. Maybe you can try those "fresher" ones.


----------



## Hanuman (4 Aug 2022)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I’ve bought it in the shops a few times and it’s quite nice, but expensive. I drink Kefir every day and bought some grains to make my own but it was too sour and unlike the shop bought I’ve been drinking it was fizzy (which I didn’t like either) rather than flat.
> I may have to look into making Kombucha. Just wondering if the health benefits approach that of Kefir?


It's really easy to make Kombucha and no reason why you'd need to pay loads of money for it. All you need is tea, sugar, a vessel and a starter (basically kombucha with a scobi).
As for the health benefit, I think it's all debatable but overall they both have slightly different benefits. Here is a quick vid that list benefits from both:


----------



## Yugang (4 Aug 2022)

Well Dr ..... , sourdough bread, straight from the oven, will have only dead bacteria.
My concern with these videos by 'experts', even more so while living in China, a lot is claimed or suggested, but hard scientific evidence is often absent.

All of these are probably beneficial to some level (I make my own yoghurt and like fermented food in general), but it is important to use it with moderation as the bacterial system is a delicate balance and there is a lot going on in our body that is only partially understood. Long time ago I had a period that I was a bit too enthusiastic with Kefir, and got awarded with a food intolerance.


Note, slightly off topic: Sourdough bread is a really interesting subject, for people with a passion for mathematics. I built a model a couple of years ago, to better understand what happens with the competition between micro organisms. The take away is that buying the famous San Francisco yeast for your starter is a waste of money.


----------



## Hanuman (4 Aug 2022)

Yugang said:


> Well Dr ..... , sourdough bread, straight from the oven, will have only dead bacteria.


Not sure where he mentions that they were alive. You are assuming that.


Yugang said:


> My concern with these videos by 'experts', even more so while living in China, a lot is claimed or suggested, but hard scientific evidence is often absent.


The purpose of the video was to show the difference between the 2 in general.


Yugang said:


> All of these are probably beneficial to some level (I make my own yoghurt and like fermented food in general), but it is important to use it with moderation as the bacterial system is a delicate balance and there is a lot going on in our body that is only partially understood. Long time ago I had a period that I was a bit too enthusiastic with Kefir, and got awarded with a food intolerance.


Yes like with everything, moderation is the key.


----------



## Yugang (4 Aug 2022)

Hanuman said:


> The purpose of the video was to show the difference between the 2 in general.


Definitely, and indeed I find this thread and also the video posting fascinating. 

I dived deep into the subject of micro organisms in our gut several years ago, as I was struggling with multiple intolerances/allergies at the time. We have more cells from foreign microorganisms in our bodies than our own human cells, and these foreign organisms have a big impact on our health, including mental health. The global market for probiotics is significant, while the science is only partially understood or verified. The real answer is probably to eat and drink as varied as possible, and all in moderation.


----------



## Hanuman (4 Aug 2022)

If I have to be honest I don't do kombucha because of all the so called properties. I mean obviously it has some, but I do it because I enjoy the process of making things and getting a result. I like to experiment. Great thing with Kombucha is that the possibilities are endless in terms of taste. You can mix it with whatever fruit, or use different teas. It's really more for the fun.


----------



## Yugang (4 Aug 2022)

Hanuman said:


> If I have to be honest I don't do kombucha because of all the so called properties. I mean obviously it has some, but I do it because I enjoy the process of making things and getting a result. I like to experiment. Great thing with Kombucha is that the possibilities are endless in terms of taste. You can mix it with whatever fruit, or use different teas. It's really more for the fun.


I would not be surprised if we have an above average percentage of 'reasonably good cooks' in our community  Seems quite some overlap in terms of skills, science, and focus.


----------



## Hanuman (12 Aug 2022)

Ladies and gentlement, here goes the first brew of the year.


----------



## Hanuman (12 Sep 2022)

Batch number two is underway. Recipe was modified:
4 liter of water + 1.1 liter starter + scobi
17gr of green tea + 17gr of black tea
240g sugar

I've a got 3rd jar at the bottom which I will start in 2 weeks time so that I have a constant supply of kombucha.


----------



## JoshP12 (12 Sep 2022)

I hate to do it … everyone is right!

Gut microbiome will have non-zero effect on overall health … it may affect nutrient acquisition!! Hehe - duck.

When compared to relative impact to other things such as energy balance (energy in vs out … calorie deficit/surplus), perhaps it is the ratios of the planted tank - hehe. But it will squeeze out optimization, certainly.

Protein intake increases metabolism … like N and P and growth rates with plants! Amino acids!

I’ll stop … love the kombucha thread!


----------

